# Companies that will insure foreign-plated cars?



## krem1234 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all - I've had some difficulty finding a company here that will insure my car (American plates and registration). Any recommendations? I have a green card policy now and that's an alternative for now but it's super-expensive at over 200 Euros a month.

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you resident in Italy? If so you're supposed to replate the car. If not you're only allowed to drive the car for twelve months. On your US insurance 

They've supposedly started cracking down on foreign plated cars a few months ago . Years after the rest of the EU.


----------



## krem1234 (Jul 18, 2012)

Right, I'm planning to but I just got here. So for the time being I'm looking for a company that can insure my car while I still have US plates and registration.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you find somebody that will take your money they'll refuse to pay out if anything happens.

Don't you have US insurance on the car? That's how tourists normally do things.

https://assicuri.com/2017/04/13/targa-estera-assicurazione-italiana/

that's in Italian but it's fairly simple and I assume google translate can handle it.


----------



## krem1234 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've maintained my American insurance policy for the car, but they don't cover anything outside the US.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

krem1234 said:


> Hi all - I've had some difficulty finding a company here that will insure my car (American plates and registration). Any recommendations? I have a green card policy now and that's an alternative for now but it's super-expensive at over 200 Euros a month.
> 
> Thanks


ive sent you a pm


----------



## krem1234 (Jul 18, 2012)

For anyone in my situation, I found that if you buy a green card for a term of six months, it's "only" (by comparison) about 90 Euros a month, which is not that bad. Very simple to buy.


----------

